# I'm Smoking...



## ProfessorChaos420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pineapple Kush.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 10, 2014)

Arctic Express x Blue Dream
Querkle x Qleaner
Blue Dream

mix it up all day


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 10, 2014)

That's Nice


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 12, 2014)

Sherman Hemsley


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 12, 2014)

Smoking a rolling rock.....and drinking a gt dragon joint.


----------



## new2420grow (Jan 13, 2014)

Just took a couple hits from my bowl of Pineapple Express.....I have no worries


----------



## mroffthewall (Jan 13, 2014)

Grandaddy Purp, best purp I've had next to Purple Urkle


----------



## new2420grow (Jan 14, 2014)

mroffthewall said:


> Grandaddy Purp, best purp I've had next to Purple Urkle


I've never smoked any purple strains, well, not knowingly


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

Well..........actually , I'm not smoking...........I'm drinking mine in tea.

I love the way brewing weed, especaily my homegrown ,( which is not as mega -good as the strains all of you are probably enjoying, ).

It seems like the buzz lasts longer, in me, is mellower, and doesn't smell up my home, during usage.

I did find, with a son in college, who doesn't use weed, even the evaporating residual , in the air, may have given my son a "contact buzz".

He kind of had a panic attack, the first time he was home, when I brewed it.

He needed to lie on his stomach , breath slowly , and I rubbed his back , until the "freakout effect" , left him.

One more thing that turned him off to any kind of getting high .

I always say..........want a strait laced kid, just be an honest with your history, burnout parent, and the "natural rebellion effect" , teens seem to have, will kick in !!

Don't get me wrong.........When he was born , in 1975, I quit all, and any , drug usage, for 15 years, to raise him in a drug free environment, but , by age 15, he new all my stories, and , after a long talk , he told me , " mom , if you want to smoke pot again, I don't mind, just as long as I don't have to smell it "

Now, he laughingly tells me, "mom , you're in a mood.........why don't you get stoned "...LMAO @ that one.........He gave me weed money, for X mas........best gift I could havbe gotten.

If I knew the rules, I'de post him a tune, in this thread, but I'm unsure if that would be spamming a thread, so I will wait until I understand this forum's ways, before I do that !!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

AHHHH.........Purple Kush, is the (supposedly) strain I had purchased, but I had to wonder, if I was lied to, even though ir was awesome , one hit wonder, weed, I did find a few seeds. I always thought that strain was sold, for medical purposes, WITHOUT any seeds in it.

It was really good, though , so I didn't complain, just figured the guy lied about the strain, to make me think I was getting something everyone said was the bomb . 

Geez........I remember buying a "lid" , for 15.00 , when I was about 13 . Those days are long gone, but so is the dirt weed I was buying, way back then........


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> AHHHH.........Purple Kush, is the (supposedly) strain I had purchased, but I had to wonder, if I was lied to, even though ir was awesome , one hit wonder, weed, I did find a few seeds. I always thought that strain was sold, for medical purposes, WITHOUT any seeds in it.
> 
> It was really good, though , so I didn't complain, just figured the guy lied about the strain, to make me think I was getting something everyone said was the bomb .
> 
> Geez........I remember buying a "lid" , for 15.00 , when I was about 13 . Those days are long gone, but so is the dirt weed I was buying, way back then........


My first lid was $35. Time has run out on that term to be sure.

Your weed probably has a few seeds from some unwanted male flowers. It went "hermie". Real common in feminized strains. No big deal.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My first lid was $35. Time has run out on that term to be sure.
> 
> Your weed probably has a few seeds from some unwanted male flowers. It went "hermie". Real common in feminized strains. No big deal.


In honesty, I was glad to find those seeds, as they geminated well, and have grown into some hearty, yet small, in comparison to the pics I see here, plants.


----------



## steve4x4 (Jan 24, 2014)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Pineapple Kush.


was able to get this once, probably still my favorite to this day


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 25, 2014)

Master Kush


----------



## mcgeehe (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm jelly of all of you! I'm in a dry spell.

I've never tried tea, is it just like edibles?


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 27, 2014)

mcgeehe said:


> I'm jelly of all of you! I'm in a dry spell.
> 
> I've never tried tea, is it just like edibles?


I would love to eat some dank edibles..I've only smoked the herb


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Jan 28, 2014)

Midnight Kush and Amnesia!!...got some stellar pics from last grow..really need to put them up!... sum of the cheese quattro!!


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 28, 2014)

cherry pie


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey thought i share what im smokein on now which is some
mr nice guy


----------



## FrogsGetVapedToo (Feb 5, 2014)

Woke up to Lemon Diesel, Grand Daddy Purp for the day, and night cap will be Sweet Tooth


----------



## Thiz420 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is my first comment  

Im smoking on some newly harvested sour diesel #2, dinafem WW and another WW from Who knows? Really recommend the SD


----------



## madagaskar (Feb 28, 2014)

Just do rocking here. i mean you got a rock star smoker panel.. okay go ahead... Which cigar you start first ?


----------



## FractalReal (Mar 3, 2014)

Got some Girl Scout Cookies that Im saving for a cele-burn after I get a jub. Getting the munchies just smelling it and keep returning for an olfactory hit sporadically haha.


----------



## StykyBudz (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a drug test for my job in about 4 hours hopefully I pass I've not smoked in 40 days (fingers crossed) if I pass I'll be blowing up special kush. Which brings me to a question I'm growing blue mystic. Anyone ever smoked it? If so how was it?


----------



## GoldMouf (Mar 3, 2014)

Got a me some Afghan from the hood.


----------



## iforgotmymeds (Mar 4, 2014)

A three way cross that I created a few years back.. its my avatar..... And a little bit of some bubba kush,Mr. nice, and skunk#1 (old school)...haha.


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 7, 2014)

Strawberry Haze that I grew from my last grow.,....


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 11, 2014)

Crack because my mayor does.


----------



## newbie187 (Mar 24, 2014)

some Amnesia haze from Amsterdam


----------



## Green Medical (Apr 10, 2014)

Mazar I Sharif tested at (19.3%thc <0.5%cbd). Very Skunky Kushy Hashy Smell and taste with the thickest smoke. Like burning pure hash. Creamy sensations. Keeps me coming back for more and passing up many other top notch choices. That is my definition of a winner. Keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## Foothills (Apr 10, 2014)

Some Super Skunk from last year's grow !


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone heard of Black Garlic ? It's supposed to be some kind of sativa 
Super Dank


----------



## bomboclaat (Apr 21, 2014)

euforia, vanilla kush and liberty haze


----------

